# Green Fiber CPU Pins



## ahmadbayoumi (May 24, 2017)

Hello Dears,

This week I started processing pins extracted from green fiber CPUs.

The patch was a mix for many different green fiber CPUs as per below:

Intel large PIII Processor w/o Heat-sink 52
Intel large Celeron Processor w/o Heat-sink 24
Intel large Celeron Processor with Heat-sink 27
Intel large P4 Processor with heat-sink 12
AMD Athlon Processor 5
Intel Small Processor w/o Heat-sink 5
Intel Small Processor with Heat-sink 1
Inter Core Processor 1
Intel small P4 Processor with heat-sink 73

I removed the pins using regular hot air and managed to got almost 350g of pins

Then I divided the 350 g into 3 patches due to 125+125+100 and boiled gently in HCL for almost 4 hours till all gold foils were let the pins and to make sure I checked all the remaining residual and found almost no remaining gold plated pins.

Then I combined the foils collected from the 3 patches and used the HCL+CL to dissolve the gold foils and then used SMD to drop the gold out of the solution

Then left the whole solution for 48 hours and finally I got 1.3g out of the whole patch (350g pins).

I read in one thread here bu Sam that each 50-60 CPU should yield around 1g of gold so for me the yield should be at least 3g of gold.

However, on the other hand i also read that the yield should be from 0.005-0.008g of gold for each CPU and accordingly, my yield should be at least 1g of gold which is aligned with the actual results.

So my question now, which proposal is correct 0.01 or 0.005 per CPU ?

Bu other words, did i manage to get all gold out of these pins or I lost quite good quantity ?


----------



## patnor1011 (May 24, 2017)

ahmadbayoumi said:


> Hello Dears,
> 
> This week I started processing pins extracted from green fiber CPUs.
> 
> ...



You should dissolve as much as you could and process foils with that residue as some gold could still be there as black powder stuck on undissolved metal. AR is probably better choice for that residue than HCl/Cl.


----------



## ahmadbayoumi (May 26, 2017)

Thanks pat for your reply 

I'll check the residue and will AR to make sure that every thing got dissolved.

But is it possible for this residue to hold more than double the gold amount recovered ?

I recovered 1.3g while as per Sam proposal;I should have recovered at least 3g.

So if this is correct then it means that I'm missing at least 1.7g.

Now, I'm a little but confused about the correct yield that should have been recovered from the whole patch.

So, I need to know the actual yield for green fiber CPU pins .. is it 0.01 or 0.005 which makes significant difference.


----------



## richard2013 (May 29, 2017)

the yield is about right, you have close to 202 fiber processors 1.3g/202 = .006435g


----------



## goldgee35 (Jun 11, 2017)

CPU pins removed by hot air look so nice and shiney against the color black.... I'll just look at em.... until they multiply .......


----------



## goldgee35 (Jun 17, 2017)

Help I'd like to get those pretty pins on the right side cpus.... no matter how long the heat gun hits they won't buldge..... I'd like them in my pile...


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 17, 2017)

goldgee35 said:


> Help I'd like to get those pretty pins on the right side cpus.... no matter how long the heat gun hits they won't buldge..... I'd like them in my pile...


Why bother, ceramic CPU:s have more gold than just the pins, processed broken up in a few pieces. The ceramic doesn't dissolve so it isn't a problem.

The pins are brazed, not soft soldered, so I guess you would need a torch to remove them.

Göran


----------



## goldgee35 (Jul 9, 2017)

goldgee35 said:


> Help I'd like to get those pretty pins on the right side cpus.... no matter how long the heat gun hits they won't buldge..... I'd like them in my pile...



oh well thanx to kitty my pins spilled and now I have a collection of pins and miscellaneous (dust, plastic etc...) :evil: 

any advice on cleaning out the grit (see pic)


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 9, 2017)

Sifting to get the big pieces out and panning to remove most of the finer dust. If there is some sand or rocks left it's not a big problem, it won't dissolve in the acids used and it will end up in the filters.

Göran


----------



## RemiBeauvais (Apr 10, 2021)

goldgee35 said:


> Help I'd like to get those pretty pins on the right side cpus.... no matter how long the heat gun hits they won't buldge..... I'd like them in my pile...



The pins of the plastic cpu's go through the cpu's so yo heat them and tap them flat instead of edge.


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 10, 2021)

RemiBeauvais said:


> goldgee35 said:
> 
> 
> > Help I'd like to get those pretty pins on the right side cpus.... no matter how long the heat gun hits they won't buldge..... I'd like them in my pile...
> ...


Look again, those are ceramic CPU:s. The pins are brazed and not soldered. You would need more heat to remove them. But why bother, ceramic CPU:s can go as they are into the acid.

Göran


----------



## RemiBeauvais (Apr 10, 2021)

You're right, I should of specified only the green one come out! The black ones and ceramic don't.


----------



## Rreyes097 (Dec 10, 2021)

I think you got such a good yield was because you had higher quality CPUs. My green fiber cpu pins. Or am I understanding the post incorrectly? So you dissolved the pins in straight HCL? Could I just AR them?


----------

